# grocery shopping dr



## dreaming^again (Aug 14, 2006)

does anyone experience really high levels of their dpdr while shopping? Like for example when Im looking for an item grocery shopping or whatver, I lokk at the wall of crakers for example and I get so dizzy an instant headache, and I just get it so bad I hve to close my eyes for a while.....its crazy, my dr is sooooo bad when I go outside, I dunno why.
anyone else experience this too?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

Yea I do, In the supermarket its like that most likely because of the lighting. Outside I think its because of all the stimuli thats being processed in your head. I used to have it really really bad like wtf how am i even walking straight bad and sometimes everything would shake up and down rapidly then stop. Now its better and I dont even think about it all that much.


----------



## eraserhead (Aug 28, 2006)

supermarkeds are the worst for me.. I think it's a combination of all the stimuli and lightning


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

do you get extreme stress and anxiety,too when youre outside? surrounded with ppl? like your eyes have nowhere to focus on? (i get this a lot lot and its prolly what makes me mostly look like a looney-which i am aware of and which might mean that im not that crazy after all)


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Going shopping anywhere used to bring out dp/dr in me pretty bad. Id get really paranoid that everyone was looking at me and that brought out the dp/dr. I used to have panic attacks in shopping malls sometimes.

The whole racket of shopping malls probley contributes to it as well. Just to much stuff going on. Those fluorescent lights dont help matters either.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

I could have sworn I'd posted in this thread already...

I'm a mess when I'm in public places anyway, not just supermarkets in particular. My co-ordination is severely affected, which means most of the time people really are staring at me and its not just a paranoid delusion.

As with Gabriel, I also get the staring trances (unless I'm picking you up wrong, mate - which is always a possiblity these days). My eyes fixate and I'm fairly certain I too look like a loon. This is especially apparent when I'm walking and there are oncoming crowds heading in my direction. Its as if I dont know where to look...I dont want to focus on the ground because then that makes me look even worse, yet when I stare directly on front I'm overwhelmed with anxiety.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't have it all that bad, but occasionally when I walk in a mall I become detached and it can effect my gait, especially my right leg. But all I have to do to correct it is to focus on pushing off with my foot using my calf muscle and I'm fine. It used to get so bad that people thought I sprained my ankle or something, so I decided that I had to end this crap once and for all because I have no problem running 7 or 9 miles long distance without it affecting my legs. It's all in my head so I focused on my legs instead of my head and it works! Next time you're in a grocery store or mall just grab an item off the shelf and begin to read the ingredients of a box of corn flakes or something......try to connect with something so that you'll feel grounded, and it will take your mind off your fear of feeling detached. It's all about connecting and creating a safety zone........


----------



## RedCaineForNova (Mar 5, 2005)

ya, it use to be so horrible for me to go in the supermarket and other stores, I think it was the lighting. I felt so detached from reality. And like at school..same thing, when I would walk around in the halls I would dissasociate. It eventually went away for the most part. Another wierd thing is like in my college..on my floors common room wall there white squares all the same size and color, but when I look at it they look like different shades..but then they morph and different ones become darker/lighter in different orders? anyone know why they appear that way to me and none of my friends?


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Supermarkets, malls, in fact anywhere where there is wall-to-wall people gives me the jitters. In my case, I'm more used to the strange visual stimuli because of how long I've had dp. But it's the fact that I don't feel in control of my movements--that freaks me out. It's as if I'm almost willing myself into awkwardness. Being hypervigilant and unable to talk openly with people f**ks me off the most.


----------

